# M&P fullsize chop!



## arnisandyz (Jan 8, 2008)

Thought I'd share some photos of my new carry. I've been really happy with my M&P fullsize. I've been using for almost a year in IDPA and USPSA Production but the grip was just a little too large for daily CCW. I looked a the subcompacts but didn't like the feel of the condensed grip. What I really wanted was a G19 sized M&P. Smith doesn't make one yet so I bought a new fullsize and cut the grip down and my buddy cut and welded up some mags. She now holds 14+1 and carries GREAT! Best of both worlds...I get the sight radius and velocity of the standard barrel and almost the concealibility of the subcompact.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 8, 2008)

SFC JeffJ said:


> Looks good!



I agree. What are the specs compared to the M&P fullsize?


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks gentlemen.

.53" has been removed from the standard size grip.  I could have gone down a little more, but this size fit my hand pretty good. I also reduced the beavertail slightly for carry. I may be  able to squeeze one more round in the magazine if I trim the spring one coil. I haven't gotten around to trying it though.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 9, 2008)

cool, looks good.


----------

